# Classical Music: Understanding versus Mystery?



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> millionrainbows said:
> 
> 
> > That's what people are hearing: the difference between tonal and atonal melody. To say that this is totally "subjective" is somewhat misleading.
> ...


----------

